# K 1 and PDFs???



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

OK -- I read the FAQ and I'm still confused. I have an e-book (free) I want to upload to my Kindle. It's this one:

http://www.achinook.com/storage/ndcbook/OlShepBook2up.pdf

I have saved it to my computer and tried to transfer it w/ the USB cable. I also emailed it to my kindle addy and tried to get it via Whispernet. No go.

Do I have to convert it to mobi? And how do I do that exactly? What is Mobi Sorry. I feel clueless.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, and actually, when I sent the file to my kindle email addy, I got a message back saying 


The following recipient(s) could not be reached:

      [email protected] on 7/16/2009 3:52 PM
            This message is larger than the current system limit or the recipient's mailbox is full.  Create a shorter message body or remove attachments and try sending it again.
        
My mailbox is NOT full.  ? And it's supposed to be able to take attachments.  What the heck??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of _desktop_ applications you can use to convert PDFs to a format the Kindle can read....

Try Calibre or Stanza... both are free, and cross-platform.

After conversion, use the USB cable to drag and drop the file into the documents folder on the Kindle.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> After conversion, use the USB cable to drag and drop the file into the documents folder on the Kindle.


OK -- I got Calibre, converted the file, and copied and pasted it to the Kindle (hooked up via USB). But its not on the Kindle when I look at my home page!!! When I look at the documents file on the Kindle on my computer, the book is listed. But I can't find it on the home page.

WHAT THE HECK!?!?!!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you set the metadata in Calibre?  Was the title what you expected?  What is the file name (I've heard of strange characters in the file name causing problems opening a book on the Kindle).  Can you open the book using Mobipocket Reader (download from Mobipocket.com if you don't have it).  If it opens OK in Mobipocket Reader (from the copy on the Kindle).

Is this a Kindle 2?  If so, are you looking under Personal Documents to see if it is there?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> Did you set the metadata in Calibre? Was the title what you expected? What is the file name (I've heard of strange characters in the file name causing problems opening a book on the Kindle). Can you open the book using Mobipocket Reader (download from Mobipocket.com if you don't have it). If it opens OK in Mobipocket Reader (from the copy on the Kindle).
> 
> Is this a Kindle 2? If so, are you looking under Personal Documents to see if it is there?


It's a K1. The title seems fine. I can open it in Calibre and it looks o.k. (not perfectly formatted but readable). I tried downloading it via Mobipocket before and that didn't work. ?

arghgghghghghggh. . . . . . . .


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> Oh, and actually, when I sent the file to my kindle email addy, I got a message back saying
> 
> The following recipient(s) could not be reached:
> 
> ...


There's a file size limit for sending files through Amazon's converters, and according to the message, the file probably exceeded the limit.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You don't "download" using Mobipocket.  Mobipocket Reader lets you view Mobipocket formatted files and read them.  Mobipocket Creator lets you convert from Word, etc. into Mobipocket (Kindle) format.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I'll fess up to some of my rookie mistakes when trying to convert PDF for reading on my K1:

1.  Make sure you're sending from one of your approved e-mail addresses.
2.  Make sure you've got your Kindle e-mail address correct.
3.  Make sure it is NOT a protected PDF as that won't work.
4.  MobiCreator has a couple of steps. . .after you sort of load in the file (don't have it on this computer and I can't remember the exact words they use, but this is the obvious step!) you have to build it. . . .there's an icon in the software interface.  The first time I did one, that was NOT obvious to me.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been able to import PDFs using MobiReader & then transfer them to my Kindle.

Have you made sure you place the book in the 'documents' folder (on either the Kindle or an SD card if you are using one)?

My first time I transferred a converted book over to my KK, I just sent it to the Kindle but didn't place it in the 'documents' folder. Thus I could see it "on" the Kindle when looking at the contents on my PC, but could not find it when I unplugged my KK from the PC. When I reattached the KK and moved the book to the 'documents' folder, Voila! There it was.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, make sure the file you are sending to the Kindle is the converted .azw or .mobi file.... If you drag the original PDF over, it's still not going to work.

Since you used Calibre, you can use the *Send to Kindle* button in Calibre to transfer the file to the Kindle, vs. dragging and dropping.


----------

